# Sartorial Elegance



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm sure that I'm not alone by noticing that many of the watch shots posted in the forums here include a glimpse of many classy and stylish shirt cuffs. Also, many watch shots show some amazing ink too.

This has got me thinking, do we wear watches as an adornment to our already stylish fashion sense? Even some primitive tribes still adorn their bodies with bones and stones for decoration, so is this something ingrained in all of us?

I'm the first to complain when my wife says she needs another necklace, ear rings etc but maybe it's no different to my craving for watches.

So, are there collectors who consider their watches as part of their overall fashion or is this just my Sunday afternoon ramblings?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I used to have a job where I had to be suited and booted every day so many of my watch shots of that period show cuffs, thankfully I don't have to wear a suit as often so my cuff shots have reduced somewhat.

For me there is an element of adornment if I am going out somewhere or have a meeting, but mostly it's about me, I just like having a timepiece on my wrist, I get pleasure out of it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Delta said:


> So﻿, are there collectors who consider th﻿eir﻿ watches as p﻿art of t﻿heir ove﻿rall ﻿﻿fas﻿hion﻿ ﻿


 Definitely, but, I still maintain one of these covers all occasions.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sartorial elegance? Can someone please explain to me why a perfectly gorgeous young lady would desecrate her body with the eponimous 'Celtic?' tramp stamp, aka '@r$e antlers' sprouting from their bum cracks....saw several on holiday...far from being 'attractive', a total turn off. I'm sure it will still look 'classy' when they're 50 and it's spread horribly..... :thumbdown:

Still like to sport a nice cuff, though...


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Can fully identify with the better half's desire for more jewellery.

As far as I am concerned we are myopic, in this age of the time being available to the second on any number of devices which accompany us through life, to regard a mechanical watch as anything other than "wrist jewellery" for (mostly) fellows. And, totally gorgeous jewellery it can be :king: .


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

We all like to be presentable, watches are but a part of the image we project. It's deeper than that, or it should be. I bought a ring for my wife at Gassan in Amsterdam, nice piece not their best but it meant something to us both. Clothes are the same. When you stop caring the game is up.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Complete attire, including a wristlet watch, is very important for flaneuring on a Sunday. Head attire by Lock Hatters. Pink linen shirt, Hacket or similar desert blazer. Lightweight hemp trousers, and R.M.Williams lace up boots. Finished off by a Soviet era Zim, on a brown strap. Briar pipe, optional.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Cuffs then . . .

. . . rubbish watches, but nice cuffs :blush:


----------



## spanner74 (Jul 15, 2018)

Oscar Wilde said very wisely 'It is only shallow people who do not judge by appearances.' For me, everything on display to the outside world - clothes, hair, jewellery, watches, ink (sorry @Roger the Dodger  ) - has been carefully chosen in order to reflect something of who I am. So I think @Delta is right. I don't think that is shallow unless that is all you care about or all you see in others. We are constantly sending signals about who we are to others. Some of those signals come in watch form.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The con mans number one rule. Dress to decieve.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

spanner74 said:


> So﻿ I think @﻿Delta is ﻿right.


 I haven't heard that in 40 years of marriage :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Complete attire, including a wristlet watch, is very important for flaneuring on a Sunday. Head attire by Lock Hatters. Pink linen shirt, Hacket or similar desert blazer. Lightweight hemp trousers, and R.M.Williams lace up boots. Finished off by a Soviet era Zim, on a brown strap. Briar pipe, optional.


 Don't give me all that.....I well remember the time you, me and @Karrusel went to that *ahem* 'Gentlemens Club' a few years ago.....there was nothing elegant about your two performances, I can tell you......(I was in the background, you all understand...)... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spanner74 said:


> For﻿ me,﻿ everything on ﻿display to the outside world - clothes, hair, jewellery, watches, ink (sorry @Rog﻿er th﻿e Dodger  ﻿) - has been﻿ ca﻿refully c﻿hosen in o﻿rder to r﻿eflect something of who I am﻿﻿.﻿ ﻿


 People who take the time to engage with me "see" who I am, possibly why I have such many genuine good friends going back over many decades. If I thought for a minute someone judged me by the watch on my wrist or the clothes on my back, they'd get chased.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Don't give me all that.....I well remember the time you, me and @Karrusel went to that *ahem* 'Gentlemens Club' a few years ago.....there was nothing elegant about your two performances, I can tell you......(I was in the background, you all understand...)... :laughing2dw:


 Ah, but the attire.

Never mind @Roger the Dodger back to your usual gear tomorrow


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> People who take the time to engage with me "see" who I am, possibly why I have such many genuine good friends going back over many decades. If I thought for a minute someone judged me by the watch on my wrist or the clothes on my back, they'd get chased.
> 
> Ah, but the attire.
> 
> Never mind @Roger the Dodger back to your usual gear tomorrow


 More likely to be this...


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Suffice it to say I seem to remember I only bought this shirt because I thought it might match the watch :wink:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Suffice it to say I seem to remember I only bought this shirt because I thought it might match the watch :wink:


 I do like a matching cuff...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> More likely to be this...


 That's a big one Honky Tonks . :laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Everything is signaling, but sometimes misinterpreted. I posted a pic of me in shirt, silk knit tie, and watch on a dating site, with a caption like, "I know how to dress for a date, please don't be shocked if I arrive like this" (yes, I've had shocked responses from wearing even just a shirt, jacket, and slacks), and someone told me it made me appear "materialistic." :taunt: Goes to show, you can't always be viewed the way you expect. But I've also been asked if there's a story behind a vintage watch I was wearing, which is a treat to answer.

Oh, there t'is. Now, really -- is this so very materialistic?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> That's a big one Honky Tonks . :laughing2dw:


 Yes.....and the tree stump's pretty large too....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> .﻿﻿﻿....and﻿ the tree stu﻿mp's pretty﻿ large﻿ t﻿oo.﻿.


 :wicked: :Snore:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

No shirt cuffs or ink (Watch of pure refined elegance though)

My animal bone bracelet was in the shop for repairs :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ZenArcade said:


> No shirt cuffs or ink (Watch of pure refined elegance though)
> 
> My animal bone bracelet was in the shop for repairs :laugh:


 I think I see ink on the watch band.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Peruvian Alpaca neck tie this morning. (Hand woven, of course). Nothing else, so I'll see how far I get before being arrested.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Peruvian Alpaca neck tie this morning. (Hand woven, of course). Nothing else, so I'll see how far I get before being arrested.


 That's shocking, what no watch? :teethsmile:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm always bemused about this 'cuff shot' thing. I have never owned a pair of cuff-links and when I was working and suited and booted, it never applied to me as I always rolled my sleeves up. I was the typical top shirt button worn undone, with a loose tie merchant. I still recall going to one important meeting and as we were entering the sacred room, my boss whispered to me, 'do your tie up - please!' :biggrin:

So no, I have never worried about matching cuffs and watches and 'dress watches' have never been my thing in any case.

And now I am retired and wear shorts and polo shirts for 85% of the time, I still don't bother.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I spend a small fortune on clothes, it's true that you should never judge a book by its cover but you'll never catch me going around like an ASDA Georgio chav.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

This is really a matter of psychology...effectively that of the uniform. Being suited (or cuffed - but not in that way - or perhaps in that way too :laugh: ) is a form of uniform. From purely cultural adornments to fully kitted out in military dress, it is essentially shorthand for what the wearing does or the group they belong to (or what side they are on) based on cultural norms, values and expectations. Uniforms indicate and identify the wearer. As unspoken signals uniforms save time, they help us get to the next point and help focus.

Ever been in a shop where someone is mistaken for an employee because they look like they work there? It's usually because of what they're wearing.

How we dress can also be an inspiration or aspiration for others. But they can set us apart also.

Watches can form part of that uniform.

A smart watch can subconsciously indicate authority, success, wealth...or that the wearer is a complete **** :laugh: But this is reflection of the other person's norms and values as much as those of the wearer of the watch and these signals can be at cross purposes.

Is everyone who wears a TAG a used car salesman or estate agent? Of course not. But how do you know what the other person is really thinking? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

RTM Boy said:


> Ever been in a shop where someone is mistaken for an employee because they look like they work there? It's usually because of what they're wearing.


 Name drop alert oops:

Yes. A few years ago the Mem'sahib and I took a short break in Vienna with friends (to go to the opera), and stayed in the Hotel Sacher (just behind the opera house). As I was standing (black tie and feeling like a million dollars) outside the hotel, enjoying the evening air and waiting for the friends, a gentlemen from the USA asked me, quite brusquely, to get his baggage out of his taxi. Talk about deflation


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

yokel said:


> a gentlemen from the USA asked me, quite brusquely, to get his baggage out of his taxi. Talk about deflation


 How did he react when you revealed you were a guest as well?


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Caller. said:


> How did he react when you revealed all?


 He was indeed a gentleman at heart (if with a strong sense of social entitlement) -- so, confusion, embarrassment and profuse apologies.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

yokel said:


> He was indeed a gentleman at heart (if with a strong sense of social entitlement) -- so, confusion, embarrassment and profuse apologies.


 That's good. Something similar actually happened to me at the Adelphi in Liverpool, whilst I was getting some fresh air before the start of a conference. I am still very confused about that.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't have to suit up too often, but I don't mind doing so, I used to be suited and booted when I worked in the jewellers and I still fit in most of the suits I bought 20 years back.

I have experimented with a lot of shirts in my time too but let me recommend Charles Tyrwhitt shirts. The do all styles like button or double cuffs etc and are normally £60 each but they do a deal sometimes 4 for £100 which is crazy value for money.

I don't really think of watches as fashion items and I am not particularly into fashion but I do like quality and when I buy something I want it to last.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> But﻿﻿﻿﻿ how﻿ do you know what the other person is really thinking? :hmmm9uh: ﻿﻿


 I don't care. 

Just wondering what this winter's colours will be ?










Or,


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> I spend a small fortune on clothes, it's true that you should never judge a book by its cover but you'll never catch me going around like an ASDA Georgio chav.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Me neither. Clothes have to have a designer name.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> Me neither. Clothes have to have a designer name.


 Not so much that the brand name is visible, I have a lot of stuff that it's not immediately obvious what it is but the fit and finish is also something that's important.

Some of that cheap stuff looks terrible and just doesn't fit properly no matter who's wearing it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> Clothes have to have a designer name. ﻿


 Ah yes !










And a three button jacket.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t do sartorial elegance, all that matters to me is comfort & practicality....









:tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Ah yes !
> 
> 
> 
> And a three button jacket.


 You can get a couple of couches as well

https://www.barkerandstonehouse.co.uk/famous-brands-tetrad-harris-tweed/

My sister has just bought some.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t do sartorial elegance, all that matters to me is comfort & practicality....
> 
> View attachment 14613
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:

I'm after a pair of these










To go with my new coat










Properly practical

:biggrin:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> I don't care.
> 
> Just wondering what this winter's colours will be ?
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, we're all being judged, trust me, we are... :yes: :laugh:












Turpinr said:


> Me neither. Clothes have to have a designer name.


 Strangely, I find designer names a bit of a turn off...can't think why :hmmm9uh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This, fiddling.  Is not elegant.










Or: The ubiquitous question, what watch goes with a nice pair of chinos, and a polo shirt ?

Amswer; None, you shouldn't be allowed out. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Not so much that the brand name is visible, I have a lot of stuff that it's not immediately obvious what it is but the fit and finish is also something that's important.
> 
> Some of that cheap stuff looks terrible and just doesn't fit properly no matter who's wearing it.


 The British clothing that i have, have no means of identifying them at all


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> Strangely﻿, I find d﻿esigner names﻿ a bit of a turn o﻿ff...can't think why :hmmm9uh:


 Especially when it looks like you have a pair of pants on your head


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

I started this topic as a deep and meaningful discussion, now I'm going to have to sell my watches to buy some decent attire :teethsmile:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Especially when it looks like you have a pair of pants on your head


 I can't see a designer name in that pic. Not a name suitable for a 60 year old anyway.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I absolutely detest the term 'chav', but I thought they were associated with designer brands, or have I got that wrong?

Apart from when younger, I've never worried about designer labelled clothes for the sake of the label. I think that's a mugs game. But good quality shoes were an essential for me, so Loakes and Ecco covered that well. Now I spend most of my time in flip flops - lol - but decent quality ones usually (for support), but not on the beach, any old pair will do for that. The only brand I do seek out here, for shorts in particular, is Camel Active, as I think the quality is very good, I believe they are a German company? Polos come from wherever, I have loads, everything from Asda, Sainsbury's, M&S, Camel, Cotton Traders and a few Thai brands and I bought a fair bit back from Oz the other year - various Oz brands - as well as from their Walmart, aka Target.

It's fair to say, that usually, the best dressed part of me, is whatever watch I have on!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> I absolutely detest the term 'chav', but I thought they were associated with designer brands, or have I got that wrong?
> 
> Apart from when younger, I've never worried about designer labelled clothes for the sake of the label. I think that's a mugs game. But good quality shoes were an essential for me, so LoakesLoakes and Ecco covered that well. Now I spend most of my time in flip flops - lol - but decent quality ones usually (for support), but not on the beach, any old pair will do for that. The only brand I do seek out here, for shorts in particular, is Camel Active, as I think the quality is very good, I believe they are a German company? Polos come from wherever, I have loads, everything from Asda, Sainsbury's, M&S, Camel, Cotton Traders and a few Thai brands and I bought a fair bit back from Oz the other year - various Oz brands - as well as from their Walmart, aka Target.
> 
> It's fair to say, that usually, the best dressed part of me, is whatever watch I have on!


 I've got 2 pairs of Loakes and they are the best footwear I've ever worn and i reckon they'll last me out.

Horses for courses i suppose as I've never worn flip flops and don't wear shorts any more.



WRENCH said:


> Ah yes !
> 
> 
> 
> And a three button jacket.


 Nowt wrong with Harris tweed.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Turpinr said:


> Horses for courses i suppose as I've never worn flip flops and don't wear shorts any more.
> 
> Nowt wrong with Harris tweed.


 You'd wear shorts if you lived in Thailand! :thumbsup:

Agree about Harris Tweed, I used to have a couple of blazers (I suppose you would call them) and they lasted years. When the sleeves starting wearing at the elbows, I put leather patches on them!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> You'd wear shorts if you lived in Thailand! :thumbsup:
> 
> Agree about Harris Tweed, I used to have a couple of blazers (I suppose you would call them) and they lasted years. When the sleeves starting wearing at the elbows, I put leather patches on them!


 I have a Black wool Aquascutum blazer and about 5 tweed jackets and half of the tweeds have elbow patches and waistcoats to match.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

sorry to bring the tone down but my earliest recollection of design brands I bought into, not what you might call elegance , but smart I thought :biggrin:

fred perry










levis sta press, pref two tone










Harrington jacket



and of course



deano


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t do sartorial elegance, all that matters to me is comfort & practicality....
> 
> View attachment 14613
> 
> ...


 Hard to believe that for a short time in the 70`s I wore sharp suits with silk shirts & ties & had my hair cut at the Videl Sassoon Academy in London :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> sorry to bring the tone down but my earliest recollection of design brands I bought into, not what you might call elegance , but smart I thought :biggrin:
> 
> fred perry
> 
> ...


 Probably the best fashion ever imho.

A few years ago i got the urge to revisit my early teenage years so i bought some Fred Perrys, black and white checked Bennie, a pair of monkey boots, Como's and i already had the DM's, an Aquascutum Harrington and an imitation Crombie.

I stopped short of wearing braces and parallels but did enjoy it for a while.

PS the top button on my Fred Perrys were always fastened


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> the﻿ top button﻿ on my﻿ Fred Perrys we﻿re always fa﻿stened﻿ ﻿


 Never fasten the bottom button on a waistcoat. :nono:



Turpinr said:


> I've got﻿﻿ 2 pairs of Loakes and they are the best footwear I've ever worn and i reckon they'll last me out. ﻿﻿


 Same here, boots and brogues, but RM. Williams are much better, and twice the price. :angry:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Never fasten the bottom﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ button﻿﻿ on﻿ a ﻿waistcoat﻿﻿﻿


 Oh no I'd never do that :thumbsup:

I've got a pair DM brogues but prefer boots these days.

Gulp, just had a look at those boots you listed.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Never fasten the bottom button on a waistcoat. :nono:


 Nope, it just annoys us middle age spreaders who couldn't if we wanted to :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I got a Harris Tweed strap today. Sartorial or naff ?


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> ...RM. Williams are much better, and twice the price. :angry:


 Absolutely! I've had this pair easily well over 10 years now, yes very expensive but the quality and longevity more than makes up for the blitzed bank account!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

What to wear with a polo and chinos? Well if the polo is Fred Perry, a Sub 6538 on nylon strap, a la Connery in Thunderball. 

Lately I've returned to my late teen choices of classics without fashion pretension. Penny loafers, plain chinos or slacks, polos in classic colors, blazers and suits. Alas, the places I'm getting affordable suits, they're mostly the Calvin Klein that fit me, and the gorges are small and high. I try to ignore that, draw attention away with a good shirt (and tie, if worn), maybe a pocket square.

Quick someone needs to post a pic to keep us on topic.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

rubbatiti said:


> Absolutely! I've had this pair easily well over 10 years now, yes very expensive but the quality and longevity more than makes up for the blitzed bank account!


 Where are they made?


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

@Turpinr Australia


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

rubbatiti said:


> @Turpinr Australia


 Cheers!!


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I got a Harris Tweed strap today. Sartorial or naff ?


 With the right watch I reckon this is a great winter Nato - I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Delta said:


> With the right watch I reckon this is a great winter Nato - I like it :thumbsup:


 Had some others too, only 20mm though, leather backed.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Had some others too, only 20mm though, leather backed.


 Are they made from hessian...?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jute. Your holiday shorts are past recycling. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Jute. Your holiday shorts are past recycling. :laughing2dw:


 Funnily enough, that's what 'er indoors has just said...... :sadwalk:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Turpinr said:


> I have a Black wool Aquascutum blazer and about 5 tweed jackets and half of the tweeds have elbow patches and waistcoats to match.


 A Harris tweed waistcoat?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Caller. said:


> A Harris tweed waistcoat?


 ? I have several, and a Donegal tweed shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> A Harris tweed waistcoat?


 Sadly, none at the moment. All tweed jackets have pocket squares.

Just remembered my dog has a harris tweed bandana.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Schofield do a good range of tweed watch straps.

Ah, the old 'Johnny Reggae' clothes -'with his fringe and buckle loafers and his two tones on his strides'. Yup, that was me. Plus Harrington, monkey boots and Brutus or Ben Sherman shirts. Fred Perry shirts were cheaper in those days as well.

Then I grew my hair long.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Schofield do a good range of tweed watch straps.
> 
> Ah, the old 'Johnny Reggae' clothes -'with his fringe and buckle loafers and his two tones on his strides'. Yup, that was me. Plus Harrington, monkey boots and Brutus or Ben Sherman shirts. Fred Perry shirts were cheaper in those days as well.
> 
> Then I grew my hair long.


 Johnny reggae reggae lay it on me.

I loved those fashions but my dad used to go mad when i went out with my half mast jeans and DM's.

Then it was a feather cut and a morphing from skinhead to suedehead

I don't remember Brutus jeans or shirts being 'in' up North for skinheads


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

All changed for me in the 70's.










Way cooler than this, :laughing2dw:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

@Turpinr I don't know about jeans, but Brutus shirts were very popular and can still be found in 'mod' shops in London. A friend of mine is really into all that stuff and still heads up that way from time to time. He's 63, lol!

They were the days when fashions were really different in various parts of the UK. I went out with a girl from 'Cov' for about a year or so and every time I went up there, it was like being in a different World.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caller. said:


> @Turpinr I don't know about jeans, but Brutus shirts were very popular and can still be found in 'mod' shops in London. A friend of mine is really into all that stuff and still heads up that way from time to time. He's 63, lol!
> 
> They were the days when fashions were really different in various parts of the UK. I went out with a girl from 'Cov' for about a year or so and every time I went up there, it was like being in a different World.


 I remember Brutus shirts...the one to have was the black fitted one with the pleat down the back...along with Afghan coats and patchouli oil... :laughing2dw:

We thought we looked the buisness back then... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> @Turpinr I don't know about jeans, but Brutus shirts were very popular and can still be found in 'mod' shops in London. A friend of mine is really into all that stuff and still heads up that way from time to time. He's 63, lol!
> 
> They were the days when fashions were really different in various parts of the UK. I went out with a girl from 'Cov' for about a year or so and every time I went up there, it was like being in a different World.


 All the scouse skinheads wore Flemings jeans, the rest of us wore Skinners.

Do you remember football jumpers being in fashion??


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone remember 'Budgie' jackets from the early seventies? How about Starsky cardigans?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Steve D UK said:


> Anyone remember 'Budgie' jackets from the early seventies? How about Starsky cardigans?


 My mum knitted me a Starsky cardigan...she eventually had to make several more as it was a hit with my mates.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> My mum knitted me a Starsky cardigan...she eventually had to make several more as it was a hit with my mates.


 Funny you mention it as my mam knitted me one also


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Funny you mention it as my mam knitted me one also


 We've got off topic. This Thread was about sartorial elegance.










Not this.










:laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> We've got off topic. This Thread was about sartorial elegance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that's a very elegant cardigan...sartorial or not... :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think that's a very elegant cardigan...sartorial or not... :thumbsup:


 Still got it then ? Challenge you with my 76 Mohair jersey.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Still got it then ? Challenge you with my 76 Mohair jersey.


 No, I wore it until it was no longer wearable...well it was 40 odd years ago. I asked her to knit me another one several years ago...even found the pattern online, but sadly she died before she could make it...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No, I wore it until it was no longer wearable...well it was 40 odd years ago. I asked her to knit me another one several years ago...even found the pattern online, but sadly she died before she could make it...


 I'll dig out my 42 year mohair then ! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I'll dig out my 42 year mohair then ! :laughing2dw:


 But I'll raise you a genuine Levis red label denim truckers jacket that I bought in 1970. Never really wore it much, and it's still in the wardrobe...hardly faded either. It doesn't fit any more though, don't know if it's shrunk, or I've got bigger... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I'll dig out my 42 year mohair then ! :laughing2dw:


 I bought my wife a hand knitted mohair jumper as a Christmas present over 25 years ago from some poncy designer shop because my daughter (aged about three) liked the tiger/lion face on the front. I can still remember the price - £250!!!!! She only wore it a couple of times - it itched like hell and shed hair all over the sofa. It's still upstairs in the wardrobe as she can't bear to part with one of my more expensive sartorial mistakes!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Turpinr said:


> Do you remember football jumpers being in fashion??


 Nope! :biggrin:

You'll have to remind me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Anyone remember 'Budgie' jackets from the early seventies?


 :teethsmile: :sadwalk:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Nope! :biggrin:
> 
> You'll have to remind me.


 They were zip up and in the colour of whatever team ie red and black was Utd amd Claret and blue, villa, west ham and burnely. They were out at the same time as tank tops and before star jumpers



WRENCH said:


> :teethsmile: :sadwalk:


 Yeah but i never had one.

What about Simon shirts?


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

They got their name from the TV series 'Budgie' starring Adam Faith as he often wore one.



Steve D UK said:


> I bought my wife a hand knitted mohair jumper as a Christmas present over 25 years ago from some poncy designer shop because my daughter (aged about three) liked the tiger/lion face on the front. I can still remember the price - £250!!!!! She only wore it a couple of times - it itched like hell and shed hair all over the sofa. It's still upstairs in the wardrobe as she can't bear to part with one of my more expensive sartorial mistakes!


 And here it is. Two hundred and fifty quids worth of 90's mohair. I blame my daughter. I must have had more money than sense. Actually, in the 90's I DID have more money than sense! :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ﻿ a genuine﻿﻿ Levis red label denim truckers jac﻿ket ﻿tha﻿t﻿ I ﻿b﻿ought in﻿ 197﻿0.﻿﻿﻿


 Get it on eBay, there's the price of is watch in it. I flogged a vintage (quality) motorcycle jacket. The guy that bought it, framed it as a piece of art. Which naturally, after belonging to me, it is. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> They got their name from﻿﻿﻿ the TV series 'Budgie' star﻿ring Adam Faith as he often wo﻿﻿re one﻿.


 I wonder where Rupert the Bear kex got their name from?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I remember getting a severe Sartorial kicking shortly after A Clockwork Orange was released by a bunch wearing the whites, bowlers, and topped off with Crombies. :angry:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> What about Simon shirts?


 I remember having a few of those, was that the brand name or just a nick name for the style ??

Caps seem to be making a bit of a come back these days.

Which has been good for my baldy head this summer. Have to have a matching colour shirt and watch though

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Caps seem to﻿﻿﻿﻿ be making a bit﻿ of a come back﻿ these day﻿s. ﻿


 Never been away. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Turpinr said:
> 
> 
> > What about Simon shirts?
> ...


 Good question i dont kmow the answer to??

The one i remember having was much mint green coloured with a little false poxkets. Fashions used to chains every month or so in those days

I don't do hats, I've still got all my hair. Its knees and hips that I'm losing


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Turpinr said:


> I remember waiting for the bus after watching that film wearing my DM's, Crombie, Bennie etc etc when a lad who was about 5 or 6 years older, asked me where i was from.
> 
> Luckily he got the right answer.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> I've still got all my hair.


 I remember back in the day so did I.

:laugh: :laugh:










@Roger the Dodger

No messing about with oily old Triumphs or Barry Sheene jackets when I was a boy.

:biggrin:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> I remember back in the day so did I.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 70's??

I'd morphed into a pi55 poor greaser by the time I'd started work.

Messing round with oily motor bikes and wearing a tassled leather.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> 70's??


 To be honest my memory is terrible these days but yes I think around the late 70's 78/79 in London.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> To be honest my memory is terrible these days but yes I think around the late 70's 78/79 in London.


 The lapels are surely to wide for '79?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> The lapels are surely to wide for '79?


 Belt buckle circa 78.



BondandBigM said:


> No﻿ mes﻿sing about wit﻿h oily old Triumphs or Ba﻿rry Sheen﻿e jackets w﻿hen I ﻿was ﻿a bo﻿y. ﻿


 Oh yes ! 1978 self destructing T140 V.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Belt buckle circa 78.
> 
> Oh yes ! 1978 self destructing T140 V.


 A Bonnie with cast wheels just doesn't look right, does it?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> A Bonnie with cast wheels just doesn't look right, does it?


 It started off like this one,










which is hideous (in my opinion). I quite liked the wheels, but the rear was "over tyred" which made the handling interesting. All in all, it was a pretty horrible bike, and got replaced with a MK1 Guzzi Lemans .


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> It started off like this one,
> 
> 
> 
> which is hideous (in my opinion). I quite liked the wheels, but the rear was "over tyred" which made the handling interesting. All in all, it was a pretty horrible bike, and got replaced with a MK1 Guzzi Lemans .


 The Guzzi must have cost a bomb in those days?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> The Guzzi must have cost a bomb in those days?


 It cost me £1400 with around 3k on the clock, possibly the best bike I've owned. Despite all the electric horror tales, never gave me a bit of bother, and it was good for around 120-25, and comfortable. Mind you, the notoriously fragile Ducati 900ss gave me ten years of trouble free use.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

You hardly saw any big Italian bikes on the roads in those days because most bikers were teenagers and couldn't afford them.

I always liked the 3 1/2 Moto Morini but that was twice the price of the equivalent Jap and must have been the same price as a Commando.

One of the apprentices i worked with got a 250 Benneli about '75 or so and it had electronic ignition which was rare at the time but the chrome work was terrible.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I always﻿﻿ liked the 3 1/2 Moto Morini but that was twice the price of the equivalent Jap and must have been the sa﻿me price a﻿s a Co﻿mmando.﻿ ﻿


 Drum braked is the one to go for. My mate has one and it's a beautiful thing to ride. Controls are the same as old brit bikes, and they are reasonably quick, with excellent handling. North Leicester Motorcycles are good for supply, and know their stuff. Get your wad out. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Drum braked is the one to go for. My mate has one and it's a beautiful thing to ride. Controls are the same as old brit bikes, and they are reasonably quick, with excellent handling. North Leicester Motorcycles are good for supply, and know their stuff. Get your wad out. :laughing2dw:


 The drum brake model is the one i like, but in green

Which wad is that?? :laugh:

Maybe if the CETV works out next time


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

RTM Boy said:


> This is really a matter of psychology...effectively that of the uniform. Being suited (or cuffed - but not in that way - or perhaps in that way too :laugh: ) is a form of uniform. From purely cultural adornments to fully kitted out in military dress, it is essentially shorthand for what the wearing does or the group they belong to (or what side they are on) based on cultural norms, values and expectations. Uniforms indicate and identify the wearer. As unspoken signals uniforms save time, they help us get to the next point and help focus.
> 
> Ever been in a shop where someone is mistaken for an employee because they look like they work there? It's usually because of what they're wearing.
> 
> ...


 I wear a diver because I'm half soaked most of the time lol .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> As I﻿﻿﻿﻿ was standing (black tie and feeling like a million dollars) outside the hotel, enjoying the﻿ evening air and waiting for the friends, a gentlemen from the USA asked me, quite﻿﻿ brusquely, to get his baggage out of his taxi.﻿


 You should have done it and made off with the contents. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm a t-shirt and camo trouser guy but I do buy decent camo trousers i get about 8 years out of them which I think good value for £ 60 . As you can guess I'm not in to cloths they just don't do it for me but I have friends who get great pleasure from dressing smart so each to their own .the one thing I won't do though is look up or down to any one because of the way they look . I've got to buy a suite next year for my son's wedding it's going to grieve me buying it as it will never be worn again I won't even to get buried in it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ging said:


> I've﻿﻿ got to ﻿buy a sui﻿te ﻿﻿next y﻿e﻿a﻿﻿r﻿


 Make sure it's comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Make sure it's comfortable. :thumbsup:


 Well spotted lol but I reckon I'll get away with a tie as my beard is at about 14" at the moment and I'll probably add another two buy next August


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Ging said:


> I've got to buy a suite next year for my son's wedding ...


 Make sure it's got a big bathtub and good room service.

(drops mic) I'll get my coat.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I found a coat today, the same as Frank Bullitt's, that I bought years ago and never wore, that must be sartorial ?


----------

